# What can I use a kabuki brush for other than mineral foundation?



## bubbleys (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't use mineral foundation (I use liquid) and I received a free (and really soft!) kabuki brush from someone, but I have no idea what to use it for.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 31, 2009)

You can use it to buff on your face/setting powder...that's actually the only thing I use mine for, cuz I can't wear mineral foundation.


----------



## chynegal (Aug 31, 2009)

you can use it to put on liquid foundation also...i do sometimes or i use it to put on my blush


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 31, 2009)

It's really good to apply beauty powders too.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I like to use it with my liquid foundation
I stipple it on,


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 31, 2009)

Sheer blushes/bronzers/highlighters
Liquid foundation
Buffing out overdone blush or bronzer
Overall blending out of stuff on the face
Setting powder (I prefer a dabbing motion so as to not disturb whatever foundation I have underneath)


----------



## Ursula (Sep 1, 2009)

I like it for 'pressing' on my setting powder.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 1, 2009)

Try it with mineral blush and mineral bronzer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything sheer will go on nicely with it.


----------

